# Camping Tools



## Hanr3 (May 7, 2012)

I have been carrying this Wetern Bowie knife since 1982.




Let's see some of your camp tools.


----------



## Canoeman (May 8, 2012)

one of my exes bought me this Gerber years back..







i use it for everything when im out camping..


----------



## bcbouy (May 8, 2012)

my k bar and my buck 110 go with me camping,fishing,and hiking.i've had my buck for 30 years now.best knife ever.i have so much camping gear i couldn't begin to list it all.i'm planning my month long trip now.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 8, 2012)

I hear ya on the gear. I have enough to outfit a small Marine unit. :mrgreen: 

I'm up to 4 tents, 5 if you count my tarp tent I use the most. 
3 backapcks.
Couple of stoves, 3 lanterns, half a dozen canteens, and the list goes on and on.

I have gear for backpacking to car camping from a day to a month.

My biggest problem right now is paring down the list for boat camping.
My boat camping list goes like this.
Dining fly - actually its a 10'x20' portable carport.
Tent- been using a 11'x11' with awning lately when the dogs go, no dogs no tent. I sleep under the dining fly.
Camp Chair,
Cot with self inflator mattress and sleeping bag with down pillow.
Firewood, 
the "kitchen", 
Cooler,
Dry goods container.
Takes about 2hrs to set-up and an hour to tear down.


----------



## gouran01 (May 8, 2012)

the gerbers/leatherman tools are in every vehicle I own, great to have also https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001JQ5YJ6/ref=asc_df_B001JQ5YJ62008401?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B001JQ5YJ6&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13790715091639922901&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt= I've aquired a few of these over the last 12 years and always have on in the truck, boat and quad


----------



## devilmutt (May 8, 2012)

This would be my most important piece of camping equipment, I can leave a lot of items behind but if I forget this my trip would be ruined.

Anyone know what it is, or use one?


----------



## Hanr3 (May 8, 2012)

Oh yes I do.
I have one I made from a 9" pie tin. 
Been known to bake everything from muffins to brownies, hmm, hmm, good.

Nice piece of gear. =D>


----------



## devilmutt (May 8, 2012)

I use it at home at times to make myself an omelet.

https://www.bakepacker.com/


----------



## JasonLester (May 9, 2012)

Here is one of my favorite things for camping...






KLR650 ....sometimes its how you get there...btw this was in the middle of the Yukon Teritory







This one gets me there sometimes too. This is Ontario


----------



## bigwave (May 9, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> This would be my most important piece of camping equipment, I can leave a lot of items behind but if I forget this my trip would be ruined.
> 
> Anyone know what it is, or use one?



I just watched the video on this gadget.....got to have one....I bet it makes killer omelets.


----------



## JasonLester (May 9, 2012)

It looks cool I admit...but my biggest problem with it is the melted plastic you ingest when you cook in it. You have to be heating that bag up enough to get something off of it....it may cook well but I am not so sure I like the bag thing. :?


----------



## moberg12 (May 9, 2012)

Cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 9, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly!!




Can we say FIRE =D>


----------



## bigwave (May 9, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly!!


Good one moberg, now just dont drop the cotton in the sand....she will be pissed........ :LOL2:


----------



## moberg12 (May 9, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly!!
> ...



Never enter the woods without them!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 9, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > moberg12 said:
> ...




Wind and rain does not matter you will get a fire started


----------



## bcbouy (May 9, 2012)

i can honestly say i've never not been able to make a fire even in deep snow.my boat camping gear is a stove , folding cot, speeping bag, tarp, and a 15" cast iron frypan ive had for at least 25 years.


----------



## moberg12 (May 9, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> *i can honestly say i've never not been able to make a fire* even in deep snow.my boat camping gear is a stove , folding cot, speeping bag, tarp, and a 15" cast iron frypan ive had for at least 25 years.



Me either... :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (May 9, 2012)

me either. :mrgreen: 

I gave up the cotton balls for something more durable and more productive. 
Fiber egg cartons filled with wood chips (not sawdust, too compact) and covered in wax. Break off a egg crate and put a match to it. Burns similar to a candle, just hotter and a bigger flame. It replaces the tinder, you still need kindling and up.

Yes, getting there is half the fun. Even with blisters.
I picked that blister up within the first 10 miles on the first day. Did the next 40+ miles in the next 4 days without any problems.

Blue tarp is my shelter for the week. 

Steak on my backpack stove.


----------



## moberg12 (May 9, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> me either. :mrgreen:
> 
> I gave up the cotton balls for something more durable and more productive.
> Fiber egg cartons filled with wood chips (not sawdust, too compact) and covered in wax. Break off a egg crate and put a match to it. Burns similar to a candle, just hotter and a bigger flame. It replaces the tinder, you still need kindling and up.
> ...



Yes there are better ways to start a fire, but none as light as cotton balls!! When I'm hiking I'm upset if I have 25lbs on my back fully loaded with water. That tarp is actually pretty heavy vs. new lightweight tents. 

Sorry about the blister, stop wearing boots!! A pound on the feet is five in the pack


----------



## devilmutt (May 9, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> It looks cool I admit...but my biggest problem with it is the melted plastic you ingest when you cook in it. You have to be heating that bag up enough to get something off of it....it may cook well but I am not so sure I like the bag thing. :?



I always use the Reynolds oven cooking bags.


----------



## JasonLester (May 10, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> JasonLester said:
> 
> 
> > It looks cool I admit...but my biggest problem with it is the melted plastic you ingest when you cook in it. You have to be heating that bag up enough to get something off of it....it may cook well but I am not so sure I like the bag thing. :?
> ...




Ah I didn't think of that....hmmm....I may have to try it.


----------



## DocWatson (May 10, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > moberg12 said:
> ...


I'm partial to fatwood. A small piece of fatwood can be used many times to create tinder by shaving small curls and using them to light other larger tinder.

A stick or two is almost as light as the cottonballs and no petroleum products. 8)


----------



## Hanr3 (May 10, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Yes there are better ways to start a fire, but none as light as cotton balls!! When I'm hiking I'm upset if I have 25lbs on my back fully loaded with water. That tarp is actually pretty heavy vs. new lightweight tents.
> 
> Sorry about the blister, stop wearing boots!! A pound on the feet is five in the pack



I carry some luxuries. The heaviest is my 5 pound e-tool. Serves multiple purposes; fire shovel, tent stake hammer/extractor, cat hole digger, and the number one use, chair for taking care of business over that cathole. On day three it becomes a source of income. $5 per use as a chair. :mrgreen: 

Sure there are light weight tents and lighter materials to use, however most dont have the space, are 100 times the cost, and/or limited to one configuration. I can walk into just about any store and buy a new tent for $5-$10. 

Gave up the waffle stompers and black cadilacs decades ago. I wear light hikers, trail shoes. I always get blisters, its the way I walk, bowlegged. Outside of the heel strikes the deck first and I roll on through to push off with the big toe. Tried everything, powder, vasoline, nylons socks, two pair of socks, inserts, etc. Blisters are no big deal. Pop em and move on, sure it takes about 5 minutes to get up to speed and the pain to subside. But its only mind of matter. I dont mind and it dont matter. 

Been backpacking since 1981. Put over 3,000 miles on the trail while in the marine corp. 50+ miles during the week, culminating with a 25miler on Friday morning and back in time for lunch. My goal is 35 pounds for a week, includes food. I plan my route to resupply water every day, preferable at night. I like ot camp near water at night. A swim to wash of the slima nd grime always revigorates the body, and keeps my sleeping bag clean.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (May 10, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> I'm partial to fatwood. A small piece of fatwood can be used many times to create tinder by shaving small curls and using them to light other larger tinder.
> 
> A stick or two is almost as light as the cottonballs and no petroleum products. 8)



Sounds like what I call a pinecone. Take a stick and shave it, however leave the shavings on teh stick, when your done it looke like a pinecone, each of those little kernels act as tinder. I've heard it called a toothbrush as well.


----------



## Kismet (May 10, 2012)

Long distance days are gone for me, but I urge you folks to at least look at...Campmor's Wenzel pup tent (or whatever. @$30, about 4 pounds, and has withstood some of the heaviest weather I've ever encountered. I also like screening against mosquitoes, but that's just me. It doesn't look like much, but it is a great value and tool, for any money.

With a boat, I would always have a Svea 123 stove. Just would, had one most of the days on foot. I can do without hot food, but, bygawd, I NEED my coffee in the morning, and tea at night.

Be safe.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 10, 2012)

Campmor is where I bought most of my gear. Great prices and prompt delivery. 

Yea, bugs can be an issue, however I've learned how and where to set up to avoid the mosquitoes. 8-10mph wind keeps them at bay. I put my tarp so the wind blows on through, carefull though, when a strom blows in, it usually comes from the same direction as the wind. :wink :wink :nod :nod 

MAke sure you have the right end of the tarp into the wind. Helps to know the prevailing wind of the area, at the time of year your camping there.




The above pic is the inside of my dining fly just prior to a storm. All those dots are mosquitoes. When I motored up to the campsite it was swarming with those little blood suckers. Promptly built a fire, only for the smoke to blow out over the water and not in camp. Set-up the dining fly and they congregated on it. The storm blew through, and the tail end of I gave the dining fly some good smack to set those blood suckers in flight and get caught up ion the wind. Worked, The wind blew them out over the lake.


----------



## moberg12 (May 10, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there are better ways to start a fire, but none as light as cotton balls!! When I'm hiking I'm upset if I have 25lbs on my back fully loaded with water. That tarp is actually pretty heavy vs. new lightweight tents.
> ...



Sounds like you carry a lot of luxuries!! I won't lie going light does mean buying a lot of new gear. I just replaced my big 4. Tent went from 6lbs to 3lbs, mattress went from 2lbs to less than 1lbs, pack went from 7lbs to 2.5lbs, sleeping bag went from 4lbs to less than 2lbs. I love backpacking and I try to get onto the trail as often as I can. Backpacking and camping are completely different animals though, if I'm carrying it on my back it better be important or else it gets left behind. Buy yourself a scale cause I bet that 35lbs you think your carrying is probably much closer to 45-50lbs. there is no reason to carry extra weight just because you are old school and that is always how you've done things, I promise it will be money well spent!! A stick you find around camp can dig a hole just as good as your shovel, it can also be a good fire poker!!

Now stop overloading your back and only carry what you absolutely need and I bet your blisters disappear!! Step one is to buy yourself a tiny little pack, and only take what fits!!






This is what I carried on my "Foothills trail" hike, I weighed 28lbs loaded with food and water the day we left the parking lot. Notice nothing is strapped to the outside of my pack, because if it doesn't fit inside you don't need it!! Only luxury I carried were my rainbows!!

I promise you don't need it all so leave it at home!!!


----------



## JasonLester (May 11, 2012)

Kismet said:


> With a boat, I would always have a Svea 123 stove. Just would, had one most of the days on foot. I can do without hot food, but, bygawd, I NEED my coffee in the morning, and tea at night.
> 
> Be safe.




Ahh the SVEA Stove....I love that thing. Its as light as anything I have found when you consider the fuel and cooking pots etc. It being all self contained with all that stuff is wonderfull....great peice of gear. Amazing them Sweeds...LOL


----------



## Hanr3 (May 11, 2012)

Yea, I have weighed every item in my pack on a postal scale which I own. I'm so anal about it, I made a spreadsheet and figured out the best combination of gear to suit my needs for the trip being planned. That 35 pounds IS ultralight compared to what I used to haul. :mrgreen: 

Sure I could go lighter, but Im content with the load I have. I'm not into ultralight backpacking, I have creature comforts that I'm not wiling to eliminate. If I was worried about weight, I could go with nothing more than a tarp of food, water bottle, matches, and a knife. Although the food is a luxury. I could forage for food along the way, including meat, but would rather not. I'm not into making it a survival trip, been there, done that, bought the shirt and wore it out. :beer:


----------



## wihil (May 11, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Sounds like you carry a lot of luxuries!! I won't lie going light does mean buying a lot of new gear. I just replaced my big 4. Tent went from 6lbs to 3lbs, mattress went from 2lbs to less than 1lbs, pack went from 7lbs to 2.5lbs, sleeping bag went from 4lbs to less than 2lbs. I love backpacking and I try to get onto the trail as often as I can. Backpacking and camping are completely different animals though, if I'm carrying it on my back it better be important or else it gets left behind. Buy yourself a scale cause I bet that 35lbs you think your carrying is probably much closer to 45-50lbs. there is no reason to carry extra weight just because you are old school and that is always how you've done things, I promise it will be money well spent!! A stick you find around camp can dig a hole just as good as your shovel, it can also be a good fire poker!!
> 
> Now stop overloading your back and only carry what you absolutely need and I bet your blisters disappear!! Step one is to buy yourself a tiny little pack, and only take what fits!!
> 
> ...



Now that looks like a comfortable set of gear! I see the Osprey, what else did you go with?

I've been trying to downsize a bit - need to get a substitute of my 6.5# MR Frame pack, but swapped the 4.5# two man out for a hammock in the summer/ SL3 Tipi with woodstove for winter. Summer's a quilt, but still trying to figure out what I want to do with a winter bag. I'd like to hit a base weight in the 20's or less, without jumping into the freakishly light cuben crowd.

8-[


----------



## Jdholmes (May 12, 2012)

This is our setup. I'll tell you one thing, the desert ground sure is a lot harder than the gassy stuff up home in Canada. The cheap ground mat just doesn't seem to be cutting it over here.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 12, 2012)

You can see my truck way down there - we have setup camp there a few times.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 12, 2012)

This is my wife's favorite tool - she said she wanted something she could defend herself with if I was away from camp or she had to kill a snake (she hates snakes).

I often carry a light pack like this if we are just short hiking, otherwise I carry a backpack with essentials - the bigger pack probably ways less than 20 lbs with water. I haven't weighed it.


----------



## nomowork (May 12, 2012)

As a kid, we took off camping with can goods and a piece of canvas for a tent. We got water from local creeks. We weren't rich but had fun!

Fast forward many decades and now my most important pieces of camping gear is a Porta Pottie and inflatable mattresses. 

JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET TO MY AGE!


----------



## wihil (May 12, 2012)

nomowork said:


> As a kid, we took off camping with can goods and a piece of canvas for a tent. We got water from local creeks. We weren't rich but had fun!
> 
> Fast forward many decades and now my most important pieces of camping gear is a Porta Pottie and inflatable mattresses.
> 
> JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET TO MY AGE!



I don't care what age you are - an inflatable mattress is one of the most important pieces of my gear, I've been told I'm worthless most days but even worse on days that I don't have sleep! :lol:


----------



## kycolonel138th (May 12, 2012)

:USA1: 1964 K-BAR :beer:


----------



## JasonLester (May 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with an airmattress if you aren't packing it on your back. On out bike trips we take a couple twin size matresses and an inflator and we sleep well at night...makes a big difference when riding long distances.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 13, 2012)

I think there may be some confusion about "air mattresses". There are the styles you use at home for guests, and there are backpacking styles. The backpacking style is a self inflator and depending on the thickness you opt for weighs less than 10 pounds, 5- for the lighter ones. I carry a backpacking style ofr base camping, and weekend jaunts. Week long treks I use a 3/4 length clsoed cell foam pad that doubles as a camp chair, and if I want additional comfort I have a closed cell foam camp chair that folds out flat I also bring. Sometimes that 1/2" ensolite pad just isn't enough.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 13, 2012)

I have the $14 blue pad from Walmart, i think it was the middle of their line; it was not enough for a good nights sleep...I was able to sleep decent enough but still woke up a few times. My wife hated it.


----------



## JasonLester (May 13, 2012)

Which self-inflator do you use. I had one (cheap) that was worthless. The ones we take on the bikes are the big ones. Nothing like a backpacking one. Coleman makes them for 25 and since we have the room....it works good. Sleep is important riding a bike or backpacking...I do need a good one for kayak camping.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 13, 2012)

I have a Thermarest slef inflator. 


The no longer make the version I have, however this should get you going. Weighs about 1.5 lbs. They aren't cheap like a closed cell foam pad. But they are a huge step up in comfort. Cost about $80 or so depending on where you go. The version above goes for $50-$60 at Campmor. They consider it an entry level self inflator.
https://cascadedesigns.com/en/therm-a-rest/mattresses/trek-and-travel/trail-scout/product

I bought mine from REI a long time ago. Another option is Campmor.com, they have good prices and great customer service.

To make your pad pull double duty, get a Camp Chair. Another $35-$50. 
https://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___40054


----------



## moberg12 (May 14, 2012)

wihil said:


> Now that looks like a comfortable set of gear! I see the Osprey, what else did you go with?
> 
> I've been trying to downsize a bit - need to get a substitute of my 6.5# MR Frame pack, but swapped the 4.5# two man out for a hammock in the summer/ SL3 Tipi with woodstove for winter. Summer's a quilt, but still trying to figure out what I want to do with a winter bag. I'd like to hit a base weight in the 20's or less, without jumping into the freakishly light cuben crowd.
> 8-[



pack: Osprey Talon 44
sleeping bag: Kelty light year 40*
mattress: therm-a-rest neo air
tent: old 5lb North Face rock 22 (had my dog so needed the extra space)
cookware: I've got a homemade alcohol stove, and I use a grease pot from k-mart for cooking, and a plastic spoon for eating.
clothes: I brought one extra pair of socks and underwear, one extra shirt, rain gear, and my Marmot zues down jacket which also doubled as my pillow. 

The rest of the pack consisted of my food, water filter, first aid/medicine kit, camera, osprey 3L water reservoir, a pocket knife, lighter, cigs, coleman outdoor wet wipes, and those cotton balls I mentioned. 

My dog carried her own food and water bottle


----------



## Auzivision (May 14, 2012)

This old seat along with a shovel and some reading materials came in handy out in the wilderness:


----------



## DocWatson (May 15, 2012)

He forgot the toilet paper. :wink:


----------



## bcbouy (May 15, 2012)

he brought extra socks :LOL2:


----------

